# Can You Critique My Alpine Buck? New Clipped Pics.



## Golden Delta Alpines (Mar 8, 2012)

I know I have asked before, but I wanted to know if anything has changed from your critiques.
I clipped him yesterday, and set him up.

His pedigree in case someone doesn't know Jasper: http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001529634

Jasper is a 2-year-old American Alpine buck.

I know he toes out, has splayed toes, a little hocky, narrow, and needs a higher and wider escutcheon. :/
I know, he might look better from the side, but from the back.......


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

He looks so nice clipped and set up! I like how big and powerful he is.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

He is a big boy! I am NOT good at evaluating bucks. Need to get mine on here for comments. But from what I see, and please, someone correct me if I am wrong, is the towing out (like you said) and the biggest thing for me is the really sloped croup (is it croup in goats or am I getting confused with horses?). The sloped rear.

He looks a bit down in the pasterns in front. When did you last BoSe him?


----------



## Golden Delta Alpines (Mar 8, 2012)

I haven't at all, I still need to buy some from my vet. Good thing she'll sell me a bottle.
His breeder, Kim Hull, might have given him BoSe when he was young. She normally gives it to kids who grow fast.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

What a beautiful semen tank  now how about a photo of his dam! Vicki


----------



## Golden Delta Alpines (Mar 8, 2012)

Here she is, CH Strawberry-Fields SFI Johari VG88(+EEE) :


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Now see how much more beautiful he looks now  Vicki


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

No kidding! Love those plumb teats on her- looks like she'd be just super to milk.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Taylor, I think you already spotted all the problems as in your description above - the dam is lovely and I hope he throws you daughters that look just like that. I do have a hard time evaluating a buck on a dam only, since I have seen daughters that look nothing like their dam, or even littermate sisters where one is good and the other one is not, I don't see how this would not work for bucks also and can't expect them to be a copy of their maternal DNA only. Are there any daughters on the ground from him? Are their improvement to the does he was bred to ? What is it that you are trying to improve in your herd and do his dam, sire and the buck have those qualities? Again, dam is lovely.


----------



## NorthOf49 (Feb 8, 2011)

Unrelated related question: did you clip his testicles??


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Taylor there are only three things I can see that may be faults (what I see personally) 
1. sloped rear
2. he is slightly hocky
3. longer cannon bones.

His dam is a very nice looking doe with exceptional body capacity as well as mammary capacity. Lovely fore attachment. I would have loved to see a rear shot to see her width through out the escutchion. She does have a very nice level top line. How old is this doe? 
Tam


----------



## Golden Delta Alpines (Mar 8, 2012)

Johari's DOB is 3/2007. I think she was 3 years in that Nationals photo.
I only have one daughter from him, right now, on the ground. My last two does will be kidding this next week with his kids.
Cricket is his daughter that I have. I'm planning on breeding her this fall, to see how she freshens. I think she improved on her dam, but I would like to see how her udder is.
I don't know if it means much, but Cricket did place first out of three doelings, in a recent show....


----------



## Golden Delta Alpines (Mar 8, 2012)

And, no I did not clip his testicles.
Was I supposed to?


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

"And, no I did not clip his testicles.
Was I supposed to?"

No And you probably wouldn't like it if you did. The hair on the scrotum is short, and for some, actually dissappears from the lower part. There just really is no need to place yourself or you buck under that stress. Talk about worse than training a FF to stand for milking . I do scrub them down in the spring as well as the penail area to degrease them though. They tolerate that okay.
Tam


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I agree with the above critiques. He's dam is very nice, and does not appear to have the faults he does. If he throws udders like those, that will be a plus. Maybe evidentially you could find a really wide doe and get a buckling...


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

I do clip testicles if they have really long nasty hair - and I have had a few that did. It doesn't bother them any more than any of the other clipping.

Again, this buck's worth is in his pedigree -- and hopefully in his offspring. What HE looks like himself matters very little in the long run. I have had those pretty GCH LA 91-92 bucks that never managed to throw a doe worth keeping. I have also had those bucks that only scored in the low/mid 80's - BUT produced those LA 90+ daughters. Guess which one is the more valuable animal? ;-)

The MOST important thing is to freshen his daughters! A buck's worth is proven by his daughters.


----------

